# Kill, Screw, Marry



## Diz (Nov 22, 2010)

Basically, poster 1 lists three people, and poster two has to say whether they would kill, screw, or marry each of the three people, and then has to list three more for the next poster.

Example:

Poster one: Person A, Person B, and Person C.

Poster two: Kill Person A, Screw Person B, and Marry Person C. Persons D, E, and F.

I'll start

Daniel Radcliffe, Emma Watson, and Rupert Grint


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

Kill, marry, marry (only because I wouldn't kill him and screwing him would be... awkward.)

Grover, Elmo, and Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2010)

Kill, FUCKING KILL, kill.

Billie Joe, Mike Dirnt, Tre' Cool?


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 22, 2010)

You suck.

Kill, marry, kill

Ash, Brock and Misty.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 23, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Ultra-super-mega Kill.

Mario, Luigi, Wario


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 23, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Kill.

Pete Wentz, Patrick Stump, Andy Hurley.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 23, 2010)

Killx3


Justin B,Lady Gaga, 50 Cent.


----------



## Green (Nov 23, 2010)

FUCKING KILL, screw, screw

jimmy page, st. jimmy, jimmy neutron


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 23, 2010)

Kill, Marry(I don't want to kill him, and screwing him would be wrong.), Kill.

Gary, Red, Dawn.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 23, 2010)

F***ING MARRY, marry, kill Kill and again, KILL!

Gardevoir, Machamp, Ludicolo


----------



## Wargle (Nov 23, 2010)

Umm... Akward

Me, joe mamma, Bachuru


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 23, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Marry

Indeed this is an awkward game.

Maynard James Keenan, James Hetfield, Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## Missile (Nov 25, 2010)

Kill them all, because I don't want to screw nor marry them. :x

Snivy (Smugleaf), Tepig (Pokabu), and Oshawott (Mijumaru).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 25, 2010)

...... As I don't want to be classified under any group, Kill x3. 

Pete Wentz, Pete Rose, Peter Pan


----------



## Silver (Nov 25, 2010)

...what's with the Pete's? But, kill them all :o

Eevee, Gallade, Pokabu


----------



## Diz (Nov 25, 2010)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Biden, Obama, Pelosi


----------



## Birky (Nov 25, 2010)

Kill, screw, screw.
Jigglypuff, Birky, Kirby.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 25, 2010)

kill, kill, marry

James Bond, James Cameron or James T. Kirk?


----------



## Silver (Nov 25, 2010)

KILL, KILL(I didn't like Titanic), KILL

Beyonce, Eminem, Pink


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 25, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Screw.

Professor Layton, Phoenix Wright, Bidoof.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2010)

Kill, marry, FUCKING KILL


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 26, 2010)

Solve problem, Sue, enslave. 
zangviper didnt post anyone so I answered shadscy's.

Coke, Pepsi or Dr. Pepper


----------



## Missile (Nov 26, 2010)

Marry, Marry, Kill. :x

Ralts, Kirlia, Gardevoir.


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat (Nov 26, 2010)

Quick termination by utlizing a Crunch to the head, followed by total incineration of the remains. To all of them.

Bea Arthur, Megan Fox, Sean Connery

HARD MODE

You can only screw/marry one of them


----------



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd kill all of them.

because I have no idea who those people are.

mmmkay sexy musicians time.

Serj Tankian, David Draiman, Murdoc Niccals

_hhrrrrrr._


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2010)

Marry, kill, kill

Tarja Turunen, Amy Lee, Annette Olzon


----------



## Diz (Nov 29, 2010)

Screw, Kill, Marry

UHHHHH......

Playstation 3, Xbox 360, Wii


----------



## hyphen (Nov 29, 2010)

KILL KILL KILL

Sherlock Holmes, John Watson, Mycroft Holmes.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 29, 2010)

Marry, Marry, Marry

Drew Carey, Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie


----------



## hyphen (Nov 29, 2010)

KILL KILL KILL

Jirachi, Umbreon, Darkrai.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 29, 2010)

KILL,KILL,KILLL


Mrs.Hudson,Mr.Windibank,Miss Sutherland.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 29, 2010)

Killx3

The Daycare Man, The Daycare Woman, Lyra.


----------



## Tomatochu (Nov 30, 2010)

screw,kill,kill.
Who wouldn't want a piece of that ass.

James Earl Jones, Indiana Jones and Tom Jones.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 30, 2010)

Kill, Marry, Kill.

Fall Out Boy, Panic! At The Disco, The Violin String Quartet.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 30, 2010)

Screw kill kill

Me, RTB, Butterchuru


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 30, 2010)

EDIT: WAIT I ANSWERED TO THE WRONG ONE.


Falkner, Morty, Whitney


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Kill Whitney because she's all whiny, screw Falkner 'cause... well, he's not Whitney. And marry Morty because he has an epic scarf and looks cute.


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 30, 2010)

Erm... there isn't anyone for me to kill/screw/marry. I feel so alone in the world i_i

Gen III, Gen IV, Gen V


Oh my, post 100 :o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Screw 'cause of sexy Pokemon, kill due to it being my least favourite, and marry because it seems awesome thus far!

(Whoops! I'm sorry. I was really tired when I posted that!)

Red, blue, green. (The colours, not Pokemon versions.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 30, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Kill.

Patrick Stump, Patrick Star, Danica Patrick.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 1, 2010)

Kill all.

Butterfree (the CREATOR), Butterfree (the bug-type), Bachuru (bug)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 1, 2010)

Geh, age gap, so I'd have to kill (sorry), kill and kill! Me, PhaRaoH & Krazoa (and they're both real-life friends of mine, so... I would laugh (nervously) if PharaoH posted next...)!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 2, 2010)

Triple Kill.

Ozzy Osbourne, Lady GaGa, Ludicolo


----------



## hyphen (Dec 2, 2010)

Kill, Kill, screw


Me, SilverFalcon, RTB. XD


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 2, 2010)

....awkward.

Because I don't want to kill, and really don't want to offend anybody,

Kill, Marry, Marry.

The Patron Saint of the Denial, The Patron Saint of Liars and Fakes, the Patron Saint of Hopeless Causes.


----------



## Silver (Dec 2, 2010)

KILL THEM ALL CUZ THEY SUCK. 

@RTB You would marry yourself? xD

Virgin Mobile, Doritos, Fritos


----------



## hyphen (Dec 2, 2010)

Screw, Kill(eat), Kill.

RTB- You kill me? 0-0

Mr.Bean, Dialga, Palkia.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 2, 2010)

Kill, Kill, Kill.

@SilverFalcon- I don't want to Kill myself, so yeah.
@SilverShard- Only because you made that post. (kidding)

Paramore, Hey Monday, Cobra Starship.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 2, 2010)

Kill, Marry, Kill

Tool, Nirvana, Rush


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat (Dec 3, 2010)

Cuddlefuzz said:


> because I have no idea who those people are.


You cannot possibly be serious.

Anyway.

They'd be cleaning the blood off the walls for months.

How 'bout some badasses?

Segata Sanshiro, Samus Aran, _Tyrannosaurus rex._

[Marrying the _T. rex_ means you get to ride it.]


----------



## Dinru (Dec 3, 2010)

Marry T Rex, screw Samus, kill Segata.

Michael Jackson, Barak Obama, George W. Bush.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 3, 2010)

Kill (sorry, MM.), Kill, Kill many times over.

Link, Princess Zelda, Midna.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 3, 2010)

Kill (then nick his Keyblade), KKIILLLLLLLLLLL!!! (for Kefka's sake...) and I get enough accusations of being gay from my brother as is, so kill! And why would you wanna kill me, PhaRaoH AND Krazoa? Prue Halliwell, Piper Halliwell, Phoebe Halliwell! (the original Charmed Power of 3!)


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2010)

Kill the 3 of them even though I liked the show.

Metroid(The game with Samus), Kirby, Spyro the Dragon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 9, 2010)

Kill Metroid because I don't really know it and haven't played it, kill Kirby because I hate pink cutesy round things, and... marry Spyro because purple dragons are awesome and cute.

Hydrogen, Oxygen, and Carbon.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 9, 2010)

Marryx3 I can't live without them! XD


Life, Death, Noobs. XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 9, 2010)

Kill Life because it sucks, kill Death because it sucks, kill noobs because... they all suck. Basically, everything sucks!

Land, Earth, and Sea.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 9, 2010)

Marry, Marry, Marry.

Charmander, Bulbasaur, Squirtle


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 9, 2010)

Marry Charmander because it's cute and evolves into something cute, marry Bulbasaur because it's also cute even if it evolves into Venusaur which is kinda ugly, and kill Squirtle because I don't really like it.

Canine, feline, and equine.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 10, 2010)

Marry, marry, kill.

A, B, C


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 10, 2010)

Marry A 'cause it's my favourite letter, kill B 'cause it's just not a pretty looking letter, and uh, screw C 'cause I just... I've always liked it for some reason.

March, August, December.


----------



## Silver (Dec 11, 2010)

Kill all cuz, you know, they suck.

Jenson Ackles, Misha Collins, Justin Bieber


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like famous people so kill.

Charizard, Luxray, Salamence.


----------



## zuea (Dec 11, 2010)

marry Charizard, marry Luxray, and marry Salamence... can't kill any of theses..

flygon, japan, random guy


----------



## Barubu (Dec 11, 2010)

Marry, marry, kill

the phrase "deja vu all over again", apple pie, Ed Elrick


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 12, 2010)

Kill, Kill (with my mouth), Kill

Bacon, Zoltea, Your mother


----------



## Silver (Dec 12, 2010)

Eat, I mean kill, marry, uh...this is akward but marry?

Cheez-it, Respect the Blade, The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## zuea (Dec 12, 2010)

kill by eating them, marry, and kill.

Russia, America, WTO


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 13, 2010)

Kill all 3 unfortunately, even though I not only liked The Lord of the Rings but I hugely respect Christopher Lee and Sir Ian McKellen... The Weakest Link, Who Wants to be a Millionaire? and The Million Pound Drop Live?


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

Kill Million Pound Drop Live, because wtf is that?
Marry Millionaire, bc that show was beast.
Fuck Weakest Link, bc the guy is hot.

Christianity, Islam, atheism.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 21, 2010)

marry, screw, kill

dammit people you're doing it wrong. you only get to pick each action once, not go 'kill, kill, kill' or 'marry, marry, screw'. the whole point of this game is to make it a dilemma, which is ruined if you can choose more than once.

Mr. Rogers, Barney, Dora the Explorer


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

^ agreed, people are misunderstanding it. 

Kill Barney, always creeped me out. Marry Mr. Rogers, seems like a cool dude. Screw Dora... sweet loli 8D

Again, I will say:
Christianity, Islam, and atheism.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 2, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

And so then:
Godzilla, Mr. Ed, Superman


----------



## tymer55 (May 22, 2011)

Screw kill marry.
Meg Griffin, oshawatt, and Ino (Naruto).


----------



## Mendatt (May 22, 2011)

Kill, marry, kill.
Gardevoir, Lucario, Scrafty


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 23, 2011)

Gotta screw 'em all. *Awkward laughter*

The Republican Party, the Democratic Party, and Al Qaeda


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have no interest in politics go away

Gardevoir, Lucario, Eevee


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Snivy, Oshawott, Tepig?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 1, 2011)

Screw, marry, kill

ASB, Safari Zone, Role Playing


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Tootsie Rolls, Airheads, Starburst?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 2, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Screw

England, France, Germany


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Metroid, Zelda, Mario


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 2, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Fish, chicken, beef


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Triceratops, Tyrannosaurus Rex, Stegosaurus


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 3, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

Apples, pears, oranges


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 3, 2011)

Marry, kill, screw


Red, Blue, Green


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 3, 2011)

screw screw screw

mindscrew, faux marriage, suicide


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 4, 2011)

screw, marry, kill

Tank, Hunter, Smoker


----------



## hyphen (Jun 4, 2011)

Screw x 3

Rock, Paper, Scissors


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

Pizza, ice cream, pancakes


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 5, 2011)

screw x3

Joltik, Teddurisa, Cleffa


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2011)

Kill x3

An ugly person, a REALLY ugly person, an ugly person who is also your mom


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2011)

Kill, KILL, ...Marry? I'm not killing or screwing my mom :/

Tom Sawyer, Atticus Finch, Harry Potter


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 6, 2011)

Marry, kill, screw

Voldemort, Gandalf, Darth Vader


----------



## hyphen (Jun 7, 2011)

Kill, screw, screw

Books,Food,Yourself


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Crocodiles, Princess Celestia, The Beatles


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kill, a princess :D screw, marry

Pie, Cake, Cupcake


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 7, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry.

Though it would depend on the kind of pie.

Knife, Fork Spoon


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 7, 2011)

screw screw marry

ouch

King Queen Pawn


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 7, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Morning, Day, Night


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2011)

screw, marry, kill


----------



## The Omskivar (Jun 7, 2011)

You're...supposed to post one...

I'll go.

Metal, Country, Hip Hop


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Potatoes, French Fries, Deep-Fried Twinkies


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2011)

kill screw marry (TWINKIES!!!)

Darkaura, Lili, Omskivar (the last 3 that posted on here)


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kill, screw, marry

Gabe Newell, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2011)

-_-" (F you)

screw, F*cking kill, marry


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

Yaaay, people want to screw me :DDD  Also, I don't know how to respond to this post, soooooo...

Mom, Dad, Pet Pig


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 8, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

CIA, FBI, CSI


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 9, 2011)

marry screw kill

marry, screw, or kill


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Serperior, Emboar, Samurott


----------



## Lili (Jun 9, 2011)

I love Emboar and all, but...  Marry, Kill, Screw

QWOP, GIRP, PONIES


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 9, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Nigahiga, RWJ, JPizzle1122


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 9, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Spongebob, Phineas and Ferb, Mario


----------



## Lili (Jun 10, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Sock monkeys, dead bodies, flying cats


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 10, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Gordon Freeman, Chell, Francis


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 10, 2011)

screw x3

Charizard, Blastoise, or Venusaur?


----------



## Lili (Jun 10, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Hannah Montana, Jake Gyllenhaal, Bob Saget


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Cats, dogs, birds


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Marry x3

@lili, you made the fucking wrong mistake killing a charizard!!!!

Rizadon, Zenigame, Tsutarja


----------



## Gemoth_<3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw.
Plusle, Minun, Victini.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

Kill Minun, screw Plusle, marry Victini

Kyogre, Rayquaza, Groudon


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

kill screw marry

kyurem terrakion landorus


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

kill screw marry

*rides into the sunnset with Landorus and Me Gusta face*

Ehh, Uxie, Azelf, Mesprit


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Screw, Marry

Zekrom, Reshiram, Kyurem


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

kill screw marry

pichu cleffa igglybuff


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Elekid, Magby, Azurill


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 12, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Tacos, Burritos, Fajitas


----------



## hyphen (Jul 13, 2011)

Killx3 (I killed those by eating. xD)

Pancakes,Waffles,French toast


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 13, 2011)

Kill, screw, marry

Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 13, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Marry

Band-Aid's, towels, and stickers.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 13, 2011)

Kill, screw, marry

Salmon, Halibut, Cod


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 14, 2011)

Screw Kill Marry

John Egbert, Doc Scratch, Karkat Vantas (not the user here)


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Jul 14, 2011)

Marry, kill, screw. 
Ditto, Machamp, Wailord.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 15, 2011)

Screw (thereby cloning myself), Kill, Kill

Heavy, Scout, Sniper (Team Fortress 2)


----------



## Spatz (Jul 15, 2011)

KILL KILL KILL

Mothim, Venomoth, Volcarona


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 15, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Grammar, Spelling, Phonics


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 15, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Lauren Faust, Daniel Radcliffe, Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 16, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Agumon, Pikachu, Chomp


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 17, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Magic, Science, Philosophy


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 17, 2011)

Marry, Marry, Marry

Sceptile, Feraligatr, Charizard


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 18, 2011)

Screw, kill, marry.

Waluigi, Toad, Daisy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2011)

Kill Kill Screw

Fox McCloud, Falco Lombardi, Peppy Hare


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Mario, Luigi, Wario


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 23, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

The letter X, the letter Y, the letter Z


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Rap, Jazz, Metal


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Marry

Pokemon, Yugioh, DBZ


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Napoleon Bonaparte, Julius Caesar, Genghis Khan


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 23, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Zeus, Ra, Odin


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 23, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

@, #, &


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

x y z


----------



## hyphen (Jul 23, 2011)

Screwx3


Win, lose, tie


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 24, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Chikorita, Tepig, Mudkip


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Marry MURDER Screw

Middle Right Left


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 24, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Triceratops, Carnotaurus, Parasaurolophus


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 24, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill

Moon, Sun, Mars


----------



## hyphen (Jul 24, 2011)

Marry,Marry,Screw

Day,night,death


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 24, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

the, a, of


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 24, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Kill


Green, Red, Blue


----------



## godzilla898 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kill, Screr, Marry


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 31, 2011)

Family Guy, American Dad, Cleveland Show


----------



## godzilla898 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kill x3

Pancakes, waffles, french toast


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2011)

Eat x3

Mammals, Reptiles, Birds


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 3, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill

Fruits/Veggies, Meats, Dairies


----------



## godzilla898 (Aug 3, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Nyan Cat, Friday, Adventure


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 6, 2011)

marry, kill, screw


----------



## godzilla898 (Aug 7, 2011)

^Typically after you put your "Marry, Kill, Screw", you leave 3 things for the next person to react to.

Anyway

American accent, British accent, Australian accent


----------



## Flareth (Aug 7, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Craig Ferguson, Conan O'Brien, Jimmy Fallon


----------



## godzilla898 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Facebook, Twitter, Myspace


----------



## Ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Kill, screw, screw

Suzanne Collins, James Patterson, Tamora Pierce


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know who any of those people even are!

So...

KILL! KILL! KILL!


Fat guys falling over in slow motion, Cats doing people things, Rick Astley making a comeback


----------



## Tails (Aug 13, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill.

Gary Oak, Professor Oak and Tracy Sketchit.


----------



## Ever (Aug 13, 2011)

Kill, ...(Not marrying him, but I like his character), Screw

Katniss Everdeen, Maximum Ride, Cassia Reyes


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

John Egbert, Dave Strider, Jade Harley


----------



## Ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Mmmm...Screw, Marry, Screw

Peeta, Fang, Ky


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 17, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Kill


----------



## SquishierCobra (Sep 17, 2011)

Guilmon, Renamon, Terriermon


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Kill

Mudkip, Agumon, David Guetta


----------



## hyphen (Sep 26, 2011)

Killx3
iPad,iPhone,iPod


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Marry

Bulbasaur, Simon Cowell, Kanye West


----------



## Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill

Superman, batman, spiderman


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

MLP, YTP, TF2


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 28, 2011)

Triple Marry

Ozzy Osbourne, Lady GaGa, Mikael Åkerfeldt


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Kill

Nyan Cat, Fred, Annoying Orange


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

Marry, screw, KILL!

Dinosaurs, ninjas, tigers


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

marry, kill, screw
Shoutmon, Ballistamon, Dorulumon


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

KILLKILLKILL
Everglider, SquishierCobra, Barubu


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 8, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Muffins, cupcakes, crepes


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

Marry X3

Agumon (Savers), Gaomon, Lalamon


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

kill, screw, marry

Adam Levine, Lady Gaga, Rhianna


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Marry

Bin Laden, N-Dubz, Jelly


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 9, 2011)

Kill, kill, kill

Scar, Chewbacca, Tarzan


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

kill, kill, screw

peanut, butter, jelly


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

internet, phone, tv


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

marry, marry, marry

Teddiurisa, Snorlax, Eevee


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Joseph Stalin, Pinkie Pie, Charlie Sheen


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 9, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

?
Fluttershy, Rainbow Dash, Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

MARRY MARRY Marry

Apple Pie, Chocolate Cake, Crepe Suzette


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 10, 2011)

Marry X 3

!, ?, .


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Jack Noir, Sober Gamzee, Lord English


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 10, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Cartoon Network, Nick, Adult Swim


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 11, 2011)

marry, marry, screw

Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft

***edit***
@Mysitc (below) How could you kill Sony????? O.O


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

Marry,kill,marry

Octavia,Derpy Hooves,Applejack


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 11, 2011)

Kill,  Screw,  Marry
Toasters,  Spaghetti,  Dinner


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 11, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Minimal Dewgong, Roar of Time, Bachuru (styles)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 11, 2011)

(KILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILL) (Marry) (Screw)

Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Golden Sun


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

couch, chair, recliner


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Marry, screw, marry

Grace Brisbane, Isabel Culpeper, Cole St. Clair


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 12, 2011)

IDK who that is, IDK who that is, IDK who that is

Death, Sex, Marriage


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Oct 12, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

a ball of twine, the internet, a desk drawer


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

screw,marry,screw
Hands,feet,eyes


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

marry, marry, marry   (I couldnt live w/o any of those things)

day, noon, night


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Marry x3

Fruits, veggies, grains


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 12, 2011)

Screw, marry, marry 

Mario, Luigi, Waluigi


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Pie, cake, cookies


----------



## Flareth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Noctowl, Swellow, Unfezant


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

Screw x3

Candles, Lanterns, Lightbulbs


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 13, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

wings, flippers, tails


----------



## Ever (Oct 13, 2011)

MARRY! Screw. Marry.

Cod, Salmon, Halibut


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

In, out, up


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

Triple kill.
Dawn, iris, and may.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 16, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Astronomy, biology, geology


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill. 
Mudkip, treeko and torchic.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

Marry, kill, marry

Authors, songwriters, playwrites


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill.

Pikachu, Ash, Brock.

XD


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 16, 2011)

Marry?, Screw, Screw

Tac Nayn, Nyan Cat, Nyan Llamas


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Vikings, Knights, Nazis


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

Kill, screw, kill.

Cilan, and... whatever. His gym leader brothers. Cress?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 16, 2011)

(You put Cress as the last, so I'll think that Chilli is in the middle. It's how starters are ordered, after all)
Marry, Kill, Screw

Major Lorne, Todd, Michael (all from Stargate Atlantis)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL

Gary, any one of gary's cheerleaders, all of gary's cheerleaders.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw 
Goldfish, shark, stingray


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 16, 2011)

screw, marry, kill

Karl Marx, Chuck Norris, Charlie Sheen


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 16, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Screw

Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, Playstation 3


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 16, 2011)

screw, marry, kill

Lions, Tigers, Bears


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

Llamas, alpacas, donkeys


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 18, 2011)

Kill x 3

Snakes, Turtles, Crocodiles


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Kill, kill, EPIC KILL.
Pansage, panpour, pansear.
If they were people. Or something...


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Marry

Raikou, Entei, Suicune


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Screw, marry, screw.

The letter a. the letter b. and the letter c.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

Screw, kill, marry.

Highlighter, fountain pen, biro


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Screw, kill, kill.

Daisy, Lily, Violet.
(Misty's sisters)


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 19, 2011)

Kill x3

XD, X3, :D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Screw, kill, marry.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 19, 2011)

That awkward moment when you realize the previous poster didn't put anything to judge.

Screw, Kill, Marry (yes those are what you post about)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw.
An anthill, a guy named harry, and a shrew.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 20, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Doritos, Fritos, Cheetos


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Kill them all.

Also, you jsut said you would screw an anthill.

Anyway...

Dialga, palkia, giratina.


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Todotile, Squirtle, Mudkip


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Kill, screw, kill again.

Sigfried, roy, and that tiger that ate one of them.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 21, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> Kill them all.
> 
> Also, you jsut said you would screw an anthill.


Even though I know we don't have to, I put all 3 of them. Sometimes it's literal, sometimes it's about how much I like the objects.

Kill, Marry, Screw

Dogs, cats, birds


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 22, 2011)

marry, screw, kill

Rayquaza, Giratina, Kyurem


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 22, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill

Brown, black, blue


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill, marry, screw

Fish, donkey, unicorn


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

kill, kil, kill


Money, Job, Life


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill, kill, marry

Devon Bostick, Johnny Depp, Tom Cruise


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Hamsters, Guinea Pigs, Ferrets


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Marry. marry, marry (not literaly)

School, Teachers, Hot classmate


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Screw, kill, kill

You, me, him


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

Marry, marry, kill.

Pie, cake, cookies <3


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

Marry, marry, marry

Macdonald's, Burger King, KFC


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill, marry, kill

Maryland, Colorado, Georgia


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 23, 2011)

Screw X 3

Fox, Falco, Wolf


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 23, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Yu-gi-oh, DBZ, Bleach


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Kill, marry, marry

Justin Bieber, Katy Perry, Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Marry

Taylor Swift, Sara Bareilles, Colbie Calliat


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 23, 2011)

Kill X 3

Sora, Riku, Kairi


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

Kill X 3

God, Jesus, Hell


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

?, ?, Kill


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 24, 2011)

Assuming the ?'s and Kill serve double duty...

Marry, Kill, Screw

Grammar, spelling, phonics


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Kill, kill, marry

Batmaaaaaaaan, Joker, Spiderman!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Kill, Kill, KIll

Chair, Table, Recliner


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Half-Life, Portal, Team Fortress 2


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Kill

Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 25, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Lore, Sela, Shinzon


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

KILLKILLKILL

(time to do something weird and confusing)

Kill, Marry, Screw
(don't worry if you don't get it)


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 26, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

and, or, but


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 27, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Screw

Apple Juice, Orange Juice, Lemonade


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Marry, Kill, MARRY

Sneasel, Absol, Gallade


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

Erk well Gallade is Male-only so

Marry/Screw/Kill

I feel like the Disaster Pokemon is something you'd only fuck once, but talk about for the rest of your life.

Um Rock, Ground, Steel


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Kill them alll.


Butterfree, Twilight sparkle, ultraviolet.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

O gawd.

I wouldn't have sex with an insect.  Presumably I'd have sex with uv, since she is a female, but I don't know her enough to marry her.  Twilight Sparkle is entirely lovable.  Therefore:

Kill, Marry, Screw

Me, Myself, I


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Kill

Mudkip, Torchic, Invisible Shiny Bulbasaur


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 27, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill (not being literal here)

House, apartment, trailer


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 27, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

England, France, Spain


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Marry, KIll, Marry

Chocolate, Fudge, Gummy Bear


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 29, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Screw

Flower, cherry, wall


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Ground-type, Electric-type, Poison-type


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Blaine, Koga, Sabrina


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Screw

Rainbow Dash, Twilight Sparkle, Pinkie Pie


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 6, 2011)

Screw X 3

Snivy, Torchic, Squirtle


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Roar, Glub, Gyaah


----------



## Monoking (Nov 6, 2011)

Kill them all?

Nyan cat, Tac nayn, Meowth nyan cat.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 6, 2011)

screw x 3


Mudkip, Pingas, It's Goofy Time


----------



## Nelauk (Nov 7, 2011)

kill, screw, marry

adelle, adelle, adelle.

yup.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 7, 2011)

RANDOM DECISION TIME 

Kill, Marry, Screw

Macaroni, pasta, spaghetti


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 12, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Caucasian, Japanese, African-American [all in sense of attractiveness, no racism]


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 12, 2011)

marry, screw, kill


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

NOTHING


Killing, marrying, polite conversation.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 12, 2011)

Screw X 3

Osama Bin Laden, Adolf Hitler, Al Capone


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

Kill X3

Caterpie, Butterfree, Bibarel


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 13, 2011)

Kill, Screw, marry


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 16, 2011)

YOU GET NOTHING.

Challenge accepted, troll face, Y U NO guy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 16, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Fork, Spoon, Knife


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 16, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Link, Zelda, Ganon


----------



## naruto_chao (Nov 16, 2011)

Kill marry kill
Pikachu Pichu Raichu


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Darth Vader, Boba Fett, Han Solo


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

Kill, screw, marry. In that order.

, :angry:, :sad:,

That's right, smilies.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 19, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Jambalaya, Garbanzo Beans, Enchiladas


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 19, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Shout, Yell, Scream


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

Kill them all

Blue, red, green.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

Marry, screw, kill

Bakura, Marik, Arctica


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

...If Arctica sees this, I'll kill you.

Screw, kill, marry.

Uh, Pikachu, Pichu, Raichu.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Nov 20, 2011)

Kill, kill, kill!!

Ninth Doctor, Tenth Doctor, Eleventh Doctor.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 20, 2011)

Screw X 3

Tyrannosaurus, Oriental Dragon,  Some kind of Ape


----------



## Dar (Nov 20, 2011)

Kill kill kill

Cubone, Marowak, Percy Jackson (x3)


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 21, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Twilight, Justin Beaver, Rebecca Black


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL


A sandwich, an Abra, and a random dbz reference.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 21, 2011)

Kill (With mouth), Screw, Kill (With bare fists)

Joy, Anger, Sorrow


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't need them killl X3

Future Trunks, Goku, Yamcha.
GOOGLE THEM


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 21, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu said:


> GOOGLE THEM


NEVER

Kill, Screw, Marry

Car, motorcycle plane


----------



## Dar (Nov 22, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL (by crashing them similtaneously) 

Me, FyreSkai, Scohui the Slowpoke


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

Kill, Marry, screw.

Me, Naruto, A small dog.


----------



## Dar (Nov 22, 2011)

Kill, Kill, Marry x3

Patrat, Bidoof, Zigzagoon


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Octopus, Golem, Robot spider (all from the Scooby Doo online game)


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Random, fate, chance


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

Spunky the Raichu said:


> ...If Arctica sees this, I'll kill you.
> 
> Screw, kill, marry.


Yeah..._ So, so_ gonna kill you. You dissed Marik, so. 

---


Screw, kill, marry

Manaphy, Gothitelle, Gardevoir


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 23, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Shoutmon X3, MetalGreymon (Xros Wars version), DarkKnightmon


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 23, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Peanuts, almonds, walnuts


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Calmaramon, MarineDevimon, Dragomon


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 23, 2011)

Marry X 3

Monmon, Agumon (Original), Renamon


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Bacon, lamb chops, burgers (watch, the next poster's gonna be a vegetarian)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

godzilla898 said:


> (watch, the next poster's gonna be a vegetarian)


Not a vegetarian, but I don't like meat.

Not sure... Screw, Kill, Marry

King Kong, Godzilla, Giant Squid


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 25, 2011)

Screw, Marry, Kill

Zeus, Poseidon, Hades


----------



## Wargle (Nov 25, 2011)

Marry, Kill, screw

Chansey, A firefighter, Adam Lambert


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

Screw, marry, kill with my bare hands.

A talking cat, a doctor, Blissey.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 25, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

Pizza, cheeseburger, nachos


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 26, 2011)

marry x 3


Chipotle, KFC, Wendy's


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 26, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry

1, 2, 3


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 26, 2011)

kill, marry, screw

Karl, Chuck, Charlie


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 26, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

Broccoli, brussels sprouts, pizza (They're all vegetables, apparently)


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Gizamon, Divermon, Scubamon


----------



## Monoking (Nov 26, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL
Damn digital monsters...

A potato, a fish, a cat.


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Marry, Marry, Marry

Hippopotamus, Hipposaurus, Hippocrit (hippos :3)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 26, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Family Guy, American Dad, The Cleveland Show


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 27, 2011)

KILL THEM ALL

Valve, Ubisoft, EA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Kill, screw, marry (mostly for FIFA Football, but NOT FIFA Street)

Halo 3, Tomb Raider III, Metal Gear Solid?

(Don't know why I went with a 3 theme there... And yes, they are ALL the 3rd in their respective series!)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 27, 2011)

kill x 3

X, Y, Z


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Zcrew

Vodka, rum, whiskey


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 2, 2011)

Screw, Kill, Marry 

Cat, Dog, Rat.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 3, 2011)

Marry x 3

Chihuahua, Labrador, Jack Russel


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw lol

Squirtle, Pikachu, a hamster.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 3, 2011)

Marry x 3

Mario, Zelda, Kirby (as characters)


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 3, 2011)

Kill, Screw, Marry

PC, Mac, Linux


----------



## SquishierCobra (Dec 3, 2011)

Marry, Kill, Screw

Slipknot, Slayer, Spineshank


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kill, Marry, Screw

Oranges, apples, bananas


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

Marry, Screw, Kill

Dragomon, Char Gar Gothakon, Vorn the Unspeakable (from Freakazoid)


----------

